# "Jesus Camp" documentary



## 3John2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Me & my wife rented out the DVD "Jesus Camp" as we've both read a lot about it, mostly negative by the way. In either case we started watching it & our first thought's were "how could they allow these people to film them knowing they were going to make it an ANTI evangelical/charismatic movie?". Then that turned to do "perhaps they didn't know?" but the followup thought was then why no lawsuite? About 10 minutes or so before it ended it hit both us like a bolt of lightning!! THEY were the ones who made this movie thinking it was going to be "positive". Having both of us coming out of the WOF/Prosperity message it was painful watching it due to the shame of having been a part of that movement at one time. In either case I thought it was rightfully slammed. 
Another thing that was interesting that the one snippet where they showed Ted Haggard preaching & he says something along the lines of "We know what God's Word say about homosexuality...". 
This movie to us showed us just how important strong doctrine is. How important it is to raise your children knowing the Westminster or Heidelberg Catechism's. 
Anyways just felt I had to write as it was so disturbing.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't seen it but I get the impression it has done a lot of harm. People I know of, otherwise well disposed rather than not towards Christianity, have seen it and mentally pigeonholed it under "excesses typical of *all* keen believers - definitely very bad"
Without seeing the thing it's hard to know exactly how best to counter that reaction. And I really don't want to watch it...


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 8, 2010)

When I was an atheist and seen it I thought all Christians were absolute crazy and useless.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 8, 2010)

LeeJUk said:


> When I was an atheist and seen it I thought all Christians were absolute crazy and useless.


that's quite encouraging.... I know many others have responded in the same way. If it didn't keep you from the Lord, it may not them!


----------



## Tripel (Mar 8, 2010)

Great documentary. I think it is very well worth the time to watch, primarily so that you can better understand what people are doing in the name of Christ. 

Frank,
I had the same reaction. I couldn't believe those folks thought they would come out looking good.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I realize now why some people label "evangelistic" with regards to bad connotation.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 8, 2010)

It is a shame when bad thoughtless apples ruin our engagement with the world around us. If I had a dime for everytime I was engaged in an apologetical discussion and the conversation moved away from real rational issues to what some crazy fundamentalist said or did. I would probally have enough to buy myself a fancy dinner!


----------



## Curt (Mar 8, 2010)

3John2 said:


> I think I realize now why some people label "evangelistic" with regards to bad connotation.


 
Did you mean "concussion"?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2010)

This was filmed in St Robert and Waynesville, Missouri area. I lived in this town during a few years in the Army there at Fort Leonard Wood (Fort Lost in the Woods). I visited one of the churches but decided against going because when I asked about doctrine and about the sovereignty of God the pastor had a blink look on his face like he had never heard these terms before.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw the video a few years ago on broadcast network TV (can't remember if it was CBS,ABC or NBC). It brought back bad memories of how we were deceived as young Christians. Some seemingly loving and well meaning people are just parroting what hey have been fed....and it is not nutritious.


----------



## Andres (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw the film a while back, but from what I remember it was frustrating, heartbreaking, and infuriating all at once. It illicited many of the same feelings as when I see "Christians" portrayed on that show _Wife Swap_.


----------

